# ماذا خلق اولا الارض ام الشمس؟



## magd 7 (8 يونيو 2011)

ماذا خلق اولا الارض ام الشمس؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2011)

فى االبدء خلق الله السماوات و الارض
وهذا معناه أن السماوات* وكل ما فيها* بما في ذلك الشمس والنجوم.

سفر التكوين اصحاح 1ع1


> فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.


 
 
ثم عمل النورين العظيمين ومعنى هذا ان نوري الشمس والقمر والنجوم لم يكونا ظاهرين على الأرض بعد ولكنها كانت  مخلوقة. 



> فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الأَكْبَرَ لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ وَالنُّورَ الأَصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنُّجُومَ. 17وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ 18وَلِتَحْكُمَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ


----------



## magd 7 (9 يونيو 2011)

لكن انا قرات ان عمر الشمس اكبر من عمر الارض
حيث ان عمر الشمس 4.6مليار سنة ويزيد عمر الشمس عن عمر الارض بنحو 100 مليون سنة
وفى مواقع اخرى يقولون عمر الارض 6000 سنة 
فهل من تفسير؟؟

وهل مثل هذه نظريات ليست قاطعة وهى مجرد توقعات ام ماذا؟؟؟


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (9 يونيو 2011)

*

هناك نظرية تسمي نظرية السديم. 

والسديم هو كتلة غازية هائلة الحجم ذات كثافة متخلخلة. وغازاتها ذات حركة دوامية. وهي تحتوى على كل مقومات الطاقة والمادة. ومادة السديم خفيفة جداً في حالة تخلخل كامل ولكنها أي ذرات هذا السديم تتحرك بإستمرار من الوضع المتباعد حول نقطة للجاذبية في مركز السديم وبإستمرار الحركة ينكمش السديم فتزداد كثافته تدريجياً نحو المركز وبالتالى يزداد تصادم الذرات المكونة له بسرعات عظيمة وهذا يؤدى لرفع حرارة السديم. وبإستمرار إرتفاع الحرارة يصبح الإشعاع الصادر من السديم إشعاعاً مرئياً فتبدأ الأنوار في الظهور لأول مرة ولكنها أنوار ضئيلة خافتة، فسفورية. وهذا يفسر ظهور النور في اليوم الأول وخلقة الشمس في اليوم الرابع، ففي اليوم الأول لم تكن الشمس قد أخذت صورتها الحالية، بل أخذت هذه الصورة في اليوم الرابع. وفي السموات الآن أعداداً هائلة من هذه السدم. " قد يكون أول مصدر للنور الشمس ذاتها في حالتها السديمية الأولى أو أي سدم سمائية أخرى.


وهذا السديم كثير الإنفجار والإنكماش. ونتيجة لهذا الإنكماش نشأ فراغات متخلخلة وحركة الغازات الدوامية سببت تمزيقاً أدى إلى تكوين ما يشبه الأذرع الخارجة عن جزئها المركزى وبزيادة التخلخل إنفصلت هذه الأذرع متكاثفة بعيداً عن الجزء الأم.

وكان أن الأجزاء المنفصلة كونت الكواكب المعتمة ولكن بفعل الحركة ظلت هذه الكواكب دائرة في فلك الجزء المركزي.

وبإستمرار الإقتراب بين الذرات وإستمرار تصادمها أدى هذا لإرتفاع كبير في درجة الحرارة وأدى لتفاعلات نووية (كما هي حالة الشمس الآن). وهكذا كانت كل الكواكب مثل الشمس لكن مع الأيام بردت الكواكب مثل الأرض قبل الشمس لصغر حجمها بالمقارنة مع الشمس وبعد أيام كثيرة ستبرد الشمس أيضاً وتتحول لكوكب مظلم. وكانت دورة الكواكب (الأرض/المريخ… إلخ) أسرع من الشمس فهى وصلت للسخونة والبرودة أسرع من الشمس لصغر حجمها بالمقارنة مع الشمس.

تفسير أباء الكنيسة لظهور النور قبل خلقة الشمس

علل توما الإكوينى (1225-1274) نور اليوم الأول بأنه نور الشمس التي لم تكن قد اتخذت هيأتها قبل اليوم الرابع للخليقة 

وفسره ذهبي الفم (344-407) بأنه كان نور الشمس التي كانت في اليوم الأول عارية من الصورة وتصورت في اليوم الرابع.

"وقال الله لتكن أنوار في جلد السماء لتفصل بين النهار والليل وتكون لآيات وأوقات وأيام وسنين "فعمل الله النورين العظيمين النور الأكبر لحكم النهار والنور الأصغر لحكم الليل والنجوم 

أنوار

هنا بالعبرية مأوروت وتعنى حوامل نور أو نيرات والمقصود بها الشمس والقمر والنجوم أما كلمة نور في الإصحاح الأول فهى بالعبرية أور ومقصود بها مجرد إشعاع أو ضياء قد يكون سببه أنوار السدم أو أي مصدر كهرومغناطيسى أو كيميائى أو أنه نور الشمس السديم الأم التي ستشكل الشمس فيما بعد

*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (9 يونيو 2011)

> ماذا خلق اولا الارض ام الشمس؟



خلق الله 
  فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ
بما فيهم الشمس

ولكن الشمس اخذت شكلها الطبيعي 
في اليوم الرابع
 فَعَمِلَ اللهُ النُّورَيْنِ الْعَظِيمَيْنِ: النُّورَ الأَكْبَرَ  لِحُكْمِ النَّهَارِ وَالنُّورَ الأَصْغَرَ لِحُكْمِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنُّجُومَ. 17وَجَعَلَهَا اللهُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ لِتُنِيرَ عَلَى  الأَرْضِ 18وَلِتَحْكُمَ عَلَى النَّهَارِ وَاللَّيْلِ وَلِتَفْصِلَ بَيْنَ  النُّورِ وَالظُّلْمَةِ 

لاحظ هنا في اليوم الرابع قال [ عمل ] ليس خلق
وسوف اورد لك اقول علماء​


----------



## أَمَة (9 يونيو 2011)

magd 7 قال:


> لكن انا قرات ان عمر الشمس اكبر من عمر الارض





magd 7 قال:


> حيث ان عمر الشمس 4.6مليار سنة ويزيد عمر الشمس عن عمر الارض بنحو 100 مليون سنة
> وفى مواقع اخرى يقولون عمر الارض 6000 سنة
> فهل من تفسير؟؟
> 
> وهل مثل هذه نظريات ليست قاطعة وهى مجرد توقعات ام ماذا؟؟؟


 

النظريات العلمية ليست قاطعة حتما. كلها إجتهادات مبنية على معطيات متغيرة.

يقول الكتاب المقدس في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الأول العدد 1:

1. *فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالارْضَ*.

*أولا*: السماوات تعني السماوات وما فيها من نجوم وكواكب وأقمار والشمس والقمر اللذين ينيران الأرض التي نعيش فيها.
*ثانيا: *لا نعلم متى كان هذا* البدء* لأن الزمن لم يكن مخلوقا بعد. نستنتج من هذا أن عمر السماء والأرض أكثر بكثير مما يقدر أي عالم التوصل الى معرفته بدقة.

ولفهم الكتاب المقدس في خلق النور والشمس يرجى الإطلاع على هذا الموضوع المبسط:

*كيف خلق الله الليل والنهار في اليوم الاول والشمس والنجوم والقمر كان في اليوم الرابع*


----------

